# Looking to buy 1st Muzzleloader



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

Looking at purchasing a muzzleloader for this season. Just looking for advise and experiences you guys have had. Cant afford to buy anything top of the line but would like some type of break action. And no fighting about whats better or Im telling Mom :lol:.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=345917


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks Wally. Also if anybody is looking to free up some room in the cabinet PM me.


----------



## Dubllung4 (Dec 29, 2009)

If you have the money, get a encore. Can be used as a muzzleloader and other barrels can be purchased to swap out. So you have one gun but can have 10 barrels so pretty much 10 different guns. If thats not your cup of tea, I have a NEF .50 cal and I like it. I like the fact that loading primers is easy, I am not using many grains of powder so there is NO recoil but its accurate to 100 yards and still has plenty enough to kill a deer.


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

Anyone have any opinion on a CVA Kodiak? Found one for $180 (used), has a Bushnell banner on it and hes throwing in some trip 7 and bullets with it. Looks to be in pretty good shape from the pictures he sent.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

cbgale2 said:


> Anyone have any opinion on a CVA Kodiak? Found one for $180 (used), has a Bushnell banner on it and hes throwing in some trip 7 and bullets with it. Looks to be in pretty good shape from the pictures he sent.




I have that exact gun,. well mines the Magnum model.....50 cal. with a camo stock and same scope....that sounds like a good price.........mines a tack driver if I do my job..


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

wally-eye said:


> I have that exact gun,. well mines the Magnum model.....50 cal. with a camo stock and same scope....that sounds like a good price.........mines a tack driver if I do my job..


This one is the all black, not sure on if its a Magnum or not, if not it would be a 45 cal. I assume?? It looks like its not a break open action but the trigger drops down on it, when you close it up is the 209 sealed up in there? I looked at some inlines that the primer was exposed and looked like it could fall out that I didnt like.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

cbgale2 said:


> This one is the all black, not sure on if its a Magnum or not, if not it would be a 45 cal. I assume?? It looks like its not a break open action but the trigger drops down on it, when you close it up is the 209 sealed up in there? I looked at some inlines that the primer was exposed and looked like it could fall out that I didnt like.




Yep trigger drops down to put cap on......when closed it's sealed. Had mine out in driving rain and still went bang......:lol:

Same when cleaning gun, drop trigger and pull plug and it's a straight shot right thru the barrel.......

The made a Kodiak 50 cal. and a Kodiak 50 cal magnum.....the magnum will take 150 grains of power/pellets......... Magnum will be etched on the gun if it is one.........

Read on the side of the gun what caliber it is and if it says Magnum...


----------



## Newcub (May 26, 2010)

My Triumph shoots great,But had to try a bunch of powder,primers & bullets for it to shoot about 1.5 diameter @ a 100 yards..I also have this thing about buying things that are made in the U.S.A...If you can shoot with open sites you can afford to spend a little more money on the rifle..

Newcub


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

wally-eye said:


> Yep trigger drops down to put cap on......when closed it's sealed. Had mine out in driving rain and still went bang......:lol:
> 
> Same when cleaning gun, drop trigger and pull plug and it's a straight shot right thru the barrel.......
> 
> ...


Think Im going to go do a little window shopping Saturday for the heck of it and see if I can find any geat deals aound town but Im thinking Im going to get the Kodiak from the guy on Sunday when he gets home. Curious what powder and bullets you had the best results/luck with? Sounds like that can be the most challenging part of muzzleloading is finding the right mix that shoots well.


Heres a picture the guy sent me.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Not every CVA Kodiak Mag shoots good. One of the guys that shoots here on my range has a piece of junk by that name. Others have sent them back to the manufacturer to have them repaired because they were falling apart. There's an old post in here someplace about one that did that.

I won't tell you WHAT to buy but, I will tell you something that was told to me many years ago, that I think is very sound advice.......

_*If you don't have the money or time to do it right the first time, where are you going to get the money or time to do it over????*_


----------



## flying wasp (Aug 22, 2006)

Most people don't sell firearms they are happy with? Buy "new" so you know you are not getting someone else's crap. jmo


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

ENCORE said:


> I won't tell you WHAT to buy but, I will tell you something that was told to me many years ago, that I think is very sound advice.......
> 
> _*If you don't have the money or time to do it right the first time, where are you going to get the money or time to do it over????*_


Good advice to a point, I dont however think you need to go spend the highest dollar on a gun in order to accomplish the goal. Does TC make a nice product.... Yes, and I wont knock them. But are you paying atleast twice as much because it is that much more advanced or are you paying for a huge marketing campaign and prostaff?


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

flying wasp said:


> Most people don't sell firearms they are happy with? Buy "new" so you know you are not getting someone else's crap. jmo


I think the seller was needing the cash, was selling some other guns as well.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

So......... buy the rifle from him.


----------



## Sell (Jan 24, 2002)

wally-eye said:


> Yep trigger drops down to put cap on......when closed it's sealed. Had mine out in driving rain and still went bang......:lol:
> 
> Same when cleaning gun, drop trigger and pull plug and it's a straight shot right thru the barrel.......
> 
> ...


I think one is 26" barrelthe other 28" ???


----------



## Sell (Jan 24, 2002)

cbgale2 said:


> Think Im going to go do a little window shopping Saturday for the heck of it and see if I can find any geat deals aound town but Im thinking Im going to get the Kodiak from the guy on Sunday when he gets home. Curious what powder and bullets you had the best results/luck with? Sounds like that can be the most challenging part of muzzleloading is finding the right mix that shoots well.
> 
> 
> Heres a picture the guy sent me.


Ihave had severa land they all shot great using Deadcenter 240's and 100 grs. 777 or BH 209. The newer Accura has a much better trigger and a stainless barrel.


----------



## tomsriver (Oct 4, 2009)

I bought the CVA optima/ 50 cal about 3 yrs ago and i love it. I bought it at Walmart for $200 than took it down the road to dunhams on ford road where they put a $39.99 tasco on it(sighted in as well). I killed my first deer (doe) with that gun at 75yds and it split the heart in half. I shot the recommended powerbelt/295, with 2 pellets of 777. I put a sling on it for $25 bucks since. My new friends I have met here, as well as the ones in New Jersey know I haven't picked up another gun since. I absolutely love muzzleload deer hunting. Good luck and please read and follow all safety advise from EVERYONE. My little bit i can offer in the short time i have had one is to mark your ramrod to help identify that your gun is not loaded. ( slide rod down barrel when empty and mark on rod where end of muzzle is.) Good Luck and remember "Safety doesn't take holidays"


----------



## rugertough (Aug 7, 2006)

I have two CVA Kodiak Magnums (one is a Kodiak Pro) and they shoot very well. My girlfriend and I both shoot 100 grains of pyrodex pellets with the Hornady xtp 240 grain bullet and they are tack drivers at 100 yards. I have never had an issue with misfires due to the weather and they clean up fairly easy.


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

Well I went out a did some window shopping today. Stopped at MC Sports after wasting time at Blander Mountain who had less of a selection than Walmart. MC had a dozen muzzys that where leftovers from last year on clearance. Ended up buying a black on black CVA Optima w/ the starter kit for $180, was pretty happy with that deal. They also had a Wolf for $130 but the action of that felt very sloppy compared to the Optimas.

And thanks everyone for the opinons and pointers.


----------



## CrashAxe (Jul 10, 2010)

cbgale2 said:


> Anyone have any opinion on a CVA Kodiak? Found one for $180 (used), has a Bushnell banner on it and hes throwing in some trip 7 and bullets with it. Looks to be in pretty good shape from the pictures he sent.


 Pics of the outside won't show the inside. If you're looking into used ML's, find a way to check the bore for cleaning. Blackpowder, even the new substitutes, can really fowl up the rifling if not cleaned properly and promptly. My personal experience with CVA has been good but...I have heard, first hand a number of times, the "horror stories". 
Encore is dead on. If money is too tight to do it right, can you afford to do it twice? 
Shoot straight & let us know what you end up with.
CrashAxe

Optima is a good gun. I have three friends in PA that all shoot Optima's for early doe season and love them. I have a friend here in MI that had a boat-load of trouble with his. Shoot it lots & tell us how you like it.


----------



## tomsriver (Oct 4, 2009)

Congrats on new gun. I have tried hornadys and what a mistake. Almost impossible to load. The rod is the only downside on my CVA but thanks to the hornadys (bent it)I no longer have a problem. Oh ya, I put 2 primers in butt of stock (2 holes are there already) I had to use one already when out in the field reloading and couldn't find my tin. Good Luck again


----------

